# jTextFields dynamisch initialisieren



## XoxoL (24. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit textFelder dynamisch zu initialisieren es ist mir auch etwas eingefallen nur ist das nicht so praktisch und nicht ganz dynamisch aber wenigstens ein Ansatz.

Ich habe überlegt wenn ich alle textFelder in ein JTextField[] unterbringen kann dann kann ich jedes textFeld über den Index ansprechen.

z.B.

```
textFields[0] = jTextField1;
        textFields[1] = jTextField2;
        textFields[2] = jTextField3;
        textFields[3] = jTextField4;
        textFields[4] = jTextField5;
```

ich benutze Netbeans GUI.

meine Frage ist ob man das hier in einer Schleife erledigen kann. Wenn nicht dann muss ich wohl die Componenten dynamisch erzeugen und dann dem Panel hinzufügen.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2011)

> Wenn nicht dann muss ich wohl die Componenten dynamisch erzeugen und dann dem Panel hinzufügen.


Ja, das ist die beste lösung.


----------



## Simon_Flagg (24. Mrz 2011)

vllt. so:

```
String[] captions = {"Hallo", "Hallo2", "..."};
JTextField[] fields = new JTextField[captions.length];

for (int i=0; i<fields.length; i++) {
  fields[i] = new JTextField(captions[i]);
  panel.add(fields[i]);
}
```

lg


----------

